# West Bay Redfish Showdown 10.15.11



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

3rd Annual West Bay Redfish Showdown
Underwritten by Redfish Capital Management

October 15, 2011

Benefiting Shriners Hospitals for Children

Raffle & BBQ Plate Dinner

Live Music

West End Marina Sea Isle.



For all those on FaceBook here is a link to the event page:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=100530303358467

To register & pay for the 3rd Annual West Bay Redfish Showdown, follow this link to our secure online store: 
https://www.fishwestend.com/shopping-cart/west-bay-redfish-showdown


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Following is a list of the corporate sponsors who have donated their services towards our dinner and raffle:

*Texas Smokehouse Sauce*
In addition to donating all the sauce for our BBQ dinners, how about you take some of Texas Smokehouse Sauce home with you! Texas Smokehouse Sauce is an old style Texas traditional BBQ sauce with a grande smokehouse flavor. It is hands down a competitive sauce for the everyday cook! So take home some of what you need to create the smoky sweet flavor the best BBQ you have ever made.

*Saltwater Assault Guide Service with Charlie's Custom Rods*
Go find the wall hanger trout you've been looking for with one of Galveston's premier large speckled trout guides, Captain Greg Fancis. Not only will the winner receive a trophy trout trip for two&#8230;how about you go fishing with your new custom trout fishing rod designed exclusively by Charlie's Custom Rods. This is a whale of a deal!

*Landry's Salt Grass Steakhouse*
Come sit down and enjoy some of the best Texas food on the island. Salt Grass Steakhouse invites you to enjoy a dinner for two! Pat's Ribeye, Silverstar Porterhouse and Maudeen's Center Cut Filet await you, and don't forget the Two-Fork Cheese Cake and Shiner Bock Beer Bread, served warm with honey butter. Come enjoy the great food and legendary hospitality at the one and only Landry's Salt Grass Steakhouse.

*Coastal Guide Service*
Captain Glen Stevens will host you and your party for a day on the water in West Galveston Bay. Whether it be slamming 'em at the jetties or stalking 'em on the flats, Capt Glen looks forward to putting you on the fish!

*Hook Set Marine Gear*
It's time to get out of the boat and "go get 'em!" Hook Set Marine Gear has donated two sets of top of the line wade fishing equipment to make sure you have what you need in order to limit up!

*Trout Support DVD* 
These instructional DVD's will help you learn the tactics the pros use when chasing speckled trout so you too can "Catch a Limit!"

*The Spa San Luis at the San Luis Resort* 
For the ladies! Spend a day being pampered by the best of the best at the Spa San Luis. Package includes manicure, pedicure, facial, and massage!

*Texas Original Pits*
Custom 36" Fire pit and a BBQ Grill / Smoker with temperature gauge.

*Pro-O2 Systems*
Pro-O2 Systems has donated a complete oxygen system. Fish breathe too&#8230; Keep your fish or bait live!

*Big Nasty Bait Company* 
Has donated 100 lures as door prizes / captains bag items.

*Breakwater Marine Electronics*
Five (5) certificates for 250+ Fishing Spots for your GPS. Breakwater is your source for marine electronics!

*Texas Tackle Factory*
Texas Tackle Factory will be donating some items for the raffle.

*Fish-N-Hunt*
Fish-N-Hunt will be donating some gear & Buggs kits for the raffle.

*Texas Outdoors Journal*
Every entry gets the latest edition of Texas Outdoors Journal.

*Grind Terminal Tackle*
Grind Terminal Tackle has donated 4 wade boxes and 4 stringers.

*Rockport Rattler*
Rockport Rattler has donated a number of jig heads for the Side Pot and Raffle

*Jay Cohen - DWI Attorney*
RefuseDWItests.com - FishWestEnd would like to thank Mr. Cohen for his assistance & support with this tournament.

*Custom Furniture Maker Victor Martinez*
Beat the Texas heat! Fish West End's own Victor Martinez has graciously donated one of his custom designed wood encased coolers. If you ever need to keep drinks cool why not keep them cool in grand fashion. Add that "old time" Texas beer cooler look to your back porch. These coolers not only keep your items cold for days but they do it in style&#8230;Texas style!

*Flounder Gigging Overnight Trip*
You and a friend will hit the secret gigging spots of Fish West End's top flounder expert Bert "2112" Flores. He will show you what it's like to stalk the flat fish in style and come home a winner. Before and after your trip you will stay at Sandy Law's private cabin on Titlum Tatlum bayou known as The Blockade Runner. So before and after your trip, pull up a rocking chair, kick back on the porch, enjoy genuine Cajun cooking, and see if you can catch a few trout under the lights&#8230;this will be a night you will never forget
*
BillyStiX Custom Spiral Rod
*BillyStiX Rods are built one at a time, and are hand-wrapped and fitted to your particular needs. Billy McDaniel has been building BillyStiX Custom Fishing Rods for about 40 years. A Florida native and fisherman himself, Billy understands the needs of his customers.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*
FTU will be donating some wading gear (more details to come). We appreciate their support!

Raffle Tickets will be going on sale next week.
*Winner need not be present to win


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

*UPDATED INFORMATION*

Below please find the updated Flyer, Tournament Rules, Boundary Map, Forms etc.

Tournament Flyer, Rules & Sign Up Sheet"

Form "REDFISH1A" *This form is mandatory please read the rules!*

Press Release

Boundary Map for Touranment


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

A little over a month away. Raffle tickets are in and will be available for purchase later today.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

There's a sticky under the "General Fishing Forum" we have 30 teams registered so far.


----------

